# Halloween Amusement Park Live Shows and a Couple Haunt Costumes



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends and Kings Island Haunt Halloween Season Events Live Show photos. You might be interested to see what the costumes look like they make in their costume departments. Maybe you'll get some ideas for your Halloween costumes.

In no particular order:
Edge of Madness '10
https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/222

Edge of Madness '11 (Includes the stage set dressing wall of skulls)
https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/235

Monsters Rock
https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/200

Nights of Darkness
https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/214

Ghouls Gone Wild
https://kingsisland420.shutterfly.com/pictures/46

My youtube channels (besides the prop building yardhaunt200) with the live shows to see them in context if you wish:

https://www.youtube.com/user/redgartershows/featured

https://www.youtube.com/thekingsislandshows

Other Costumes not in the shows but a couple from the haunts:

The first two are my friend with a latex appliance and EL (electro luminescent) wires around a cowboy hat.

The other two are from a haunted house named Club Blood (they were on their break)
https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/230


----------

